# Riesgo calculado vs. Daño intencional



## asherar (Sep 21, 2008)

Un error de cálculo es un accidente. Yo le temo más a otras cosas que se hacen a propósito.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2008)

hola alejandro.......por que esa foto ?

cuando te referis "A PROPOSITO" lo decis por el que manejaba el avion ?
o por los que "se dice" que apretaron el detonador y hicieron que esa columna se haya cortado asi ?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> "se dice" que apretaron el detonador y hicieron que esa columna se haya cortado asi ?



Esa imagen es famosa.. aparecio en varias investigaciones acerca de los sucesos del 11 de septiembre..! 

El corte es super lineal y la temperatura de fusion del acero usado no se alcanzaba con el combustible de aviones..!


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 21, 2008)

Eso por no mencionar que no se hallaron restos del avión que cayo de camino (supuestamente) a la casa blanca, o los restos hallados del choque contra el pentágono no se correspondían al de un avión, que todo el mundo escuchó ruidos de explosiones previo al derrumbe de las torres, nadie habla del otro edificio que cayó a unas manzanas de allí, la comisión formada para investigar el 11S concluyó que no habían pruebas que ligaran a Al Qaeda con los atentados, que los cielos de USA eran zona liberada ese día, etc, etc


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ademas al edificio que se encontraba paralelo al WTC (de 30 pisos) tambien se derrumbo sin ninguna razon aparente..!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> [
> 
> El corte es super lineal y *la temperatura de fusion del acero usado no se alcanzaba con el combustible de aviones*..!



esa viga estaba en PB  ( a nivel del suelo) , ahi no pego el avion .
asi que ni la excusa de el avion se deberia usar .

si.....por lo que escuche luego del atentado (y aun hoy) quedo mucho olor a podrido en ese asunto, y lo mas raro es que no son "los fanas sensacionalistas " los que lo dicen sino que grupos de ingenieros y encima de todo el mundo incluido EEUU.

otra grosera demostracion de como funcionan las cosas.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Ademas al edificio que se encontraba paralelo al WTC (de 30 pisos) tambien se derrumbo sin ninguna razon aparente..!



como sin ninguna razon aparente !
si se investiga que contenia o de quien era seguro que aparece "una razon aparente"  :x


----------



## asherar (Sep 21, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ... cuando te referis "A PROPOSITO" lo decis por el que manejaba el avion ?
> o por los que "se dice" que apretaron el detonador y hicieron que esa columna se haya cortado asi ?


Esos edificios eran a prueba de aviones. 
La velocidad de caída del derrumbe es MAYOR que la de caída libre. 
Hay mucha evidencia fílmica (editado). 

Si bien en esta epoca el video es muy fácil de truchar, hay cosas que aún así no se han podido, o no se han querido, tapar. 
Aún en contra de uno mismo, el escándalo da mucha prensa.  Y más cuando la idea es sembrar terror para usar el miedo de la gente de excusa. 
Lo notable es que les funcione una y otra vez. 

Por eso yo no me creo las versiones alarmistas sobre el LHC. 
Allá es pan y circo, acá en sudamérica sólo circo.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 21, 2008)

_Anthony123: 
- El corte es super lineal y la temperatura de fusion del acero usado no se alcanzaba con el combustible de aviones..! _
No hace falta llegar a la temperatura de fusion del acero, a partir de ~ 400°C la resistencia mecanica disminuye, depende del tipo de acero, pero siempre vas a tener una temperatura 'de seguridad' que va a ser mucho menor que la de fusion.

Ademas, como aclaro Fernandob, esa columna estaba en planta baja. 
Obviamente no estaba dimensionada para que le caiga un edificio encima. En la foto se alcanza a ver en la columna la mitad de un agujero circular, probablemente haya tenido mas para acceso-ventilacion-loquesea , y es logico que la fractura sea pasando por esos lugares.


_Alejandro Sherar:
- Esos edificios eran a prueba de aviones._
El impacto lo soportaron sin problemas, recien despues de 1h de incendio se cayo la torre sur y despues de casi 2h la norte. 
Evidentemente se quedaron cortos con la estimacion de cuanto combustible podia derramar un avion.

No hay que olvidarse que este no fue un atentado organizado piqueteros. Pierdan cuidado que una organizacion terrorista como Al-Qaeda primero debe haber hecho un estudio tecnico serio de la posibilidad de derrumbe con 1 avion. Si el estudio le hubiera dado que estaban 'tan bien diseñadas' que con 1 avion era imposible pues hubieran hecho estrellar 2,3 aviones o los que hicieran falta contra la misma torre.


_- La velocidad de caída del derrumbe es MAYOR que la de caída libre._
He leido y visto videos de eso.  A primera vista contradice la fisica... Que prueba sobre bombas y demas?... Nada.

Si te pones un palo de 1.5m arriba del pie y lo golpeas arriba con un martillo, el dolor te llega casi instantaneamente, no despues del tiempo que hubiera correspondido soltando el martillo en caida libre.

Con las torres, el golpe que produce la caida de un piso sobre otro se propaga mas rapido que una caida libre.

_- Hay mucha evidencia fílmica, pero no corresponde al tema de este hilo. _
Efectivamente, puede abrirse una seccion dedicada a conspiraciones,ovnis,fin del mundo y todas las conquistas del periodismo amarillo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 21, 2008)

Por favor, Evitemos mezclar temas!

Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2008)

gracias li-ion, se dio asi y por suerte vos lo supiste separar.

EDUARDO :

lo de la viga esa uno puede presuponer que si se rompio por ser sometida a un esfuerzo mayor al que soportaba se hubiese doblado o aplastado, ese corte no pega ni con cola, salvo que hayan diseñado las vigas "troqueladas" , por si el dia de mañana querian mudar las torres de a pisos   

lo de que la velocidad de caida he escuchado muchas explicaciones como loque pones , que el impacto se transmitio en toda la estructura debilitandola asi llegado un momento (un par de pisos cayendo  y por lo tanto impactando sobre las columnas ...bueno , generan lo que paso.

hay algo que creo que todos sabemos por lo que hacemos:
diseñar algo o predecir algo es muy dificil, otra cosa es ponerse a analizar "lo que ya paso".
una torre no es como un auto, que uno hace algunos para pruebas, no van a hacer 3 o 4 toorees para derribarlas a ver como caen.
hay pruebas en escala que no se lo fiables que son.
en fin, supongo que vale la teoria de debilitamiento por un golpe como la de demolicion controlada en ese aspecto.

pero hay varios puntos que son jodidos:

1-- a mi me engañan, pero a muchos ingenieros .....  
2 --- no es solo un punto que pone en duda algo que, en teoria no deberia haberse puesto en dudas, si hasta s efilmo a los aviones chocando .......para que lleguen estas cosas a lo que llegaron es por que muchos de los que conocen les olio a muy podrido.
3 -- y aqui difiero contigo eduardo , con loq ue respecta a al-quaeda pones que no son piqueteros, bueno , hablemos un poco de "la organizacion".

yo no soy un seguidor de estos temas, pero como un simple lector de diario siempre vi que los atentados que hacian los terroristas, no digamos al .- quaeda que para mi , ni sabia quienes eran, ni aun lo se, como decia siempre sus atentados eran coche bomba o fulano- bomba.
de ahi no pasaban.
nunca escuche nada mas, nada.

ahora si hablamos de quien es gustoso de hacer planes intrincados , planificados, y con un monton de vueltas de tuerca onda "mision imposible" esos son solo los norteamericanos.

hay una diferencia diria  QUE ABISMAL entre los coches bomba que los estacionan y como lujo los detonan con un reloj o un celular viejo a esto que paso:

entrenarse para ser pilotos de avion, varios a la vez, varios grupos, conseguir papeles, luego sincronizar el tomar varios aviones no uno cada uno sino que grupos de terroristas a la vez , varios vuelos que viajaban por esa zona, ejecutar los secuestros y dominar los aviones esos pilotos .
y una cosa es hacer un curso de piloto , que diste una vuelta con el isntructor, y otra tomar un avion y saber llevarlo hasta la torre que queres hacer percha .....no creo que sea facil.
sabemos muy bien que hasta fue planificado en el tema de que :
el primer avion choca y hace el desastre que conocemos, ahi es una tremenda noticia y estaran todas las camaras filmando lo que pasa POR ESO poco tiempo despues el segundo avion choca contra la segunda torre, un efecto devastador al chocar mientras todo el mundo filmaba yt veia , 2 torres impactadas.

los tipos estos que viven con turbante y no pueden despegar el culo del fondo del tarro aunque estan llenos de petroleo ?
las razones, no las dire, cada quien saca sus conclusiones de por que estan asi.

y EEUU que hace ? s eenoja e invade para buscar las armas quimicas (que ellos les vendieron y sabian que no estaban y que si estaban estaban mas vencidas que el yogurt ese que venden los chinos en el alamcen de la vuieta de mi casa).
y no se fueron, tomaron posesion de los pozosn de petroleo.....

en fin, que queres que te diga, que es uno de los tipicos planes de los grupos terroristas ?
o que es uno de los tipicos planes elaborados por la CIA o uno de esos ?

no sabemos, pero como dicen en la speliculas de investigadores :
quien tenia interes ?
o algo para ganar ?
veamos hoy, a la distancia.
quien gano ?
quien ejecuto un plan que le convenia ?
tipico de ese pais.

quien ?

los de turbante .......que queres que te diga, para mi lso usaron, por mas que esten todo el dia bajo el sol y tengan la sesera un poco quemada no es facil decir que si vos pepe que vivis en gula-gula vas a EEUU y les haces semejante atentado loque va a ocurrir es que EEUU va a volar sobre gula-gula y le va a tirar todas las bombas que les estan sobrando hasta que d egula-gula no quede nada.

no hace falta mucho para deducuir eso, que no es algo que sirva semejante atentado.

no se.

hay una historia que es muy similar y es la de Pearl Harbold .
donde sabian y dejaron hacer.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 21, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...lo de la viga esa uno puede presuponer que si se rompio por ser sometida a un esfuerzo mayor al que soportaba se hubiese doblado o aplastado, ese corte no pega ni con cola, salvo que hayan diseñado las vigas "troqueladas" , por si el dia de mañana querian mudar las torres de a pisos


Me puse a buscar alguna foto de los escombros y la primera fue esta: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Donde en la parte inferior izquierda aparece otra viga cortada con el mismo angulo.  Al menos no eran una rareza.


----------



## asherar (Sep 21, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ... esa columna estaba en planta baja.
> *Obviamente no estaba dimensionada para que le caiga un edificio encima.* En la foto se alcanza a ver en la columna la mitad de un agujero circular, probablemente haya tenido mas para acceso-ventilacion-loquesea , y es logico que la fractura sea pasando por esos lugares.



Tal vez pero estaba dimensionada para sostenerlo por 50 años, cargado de gente y de cosas. 

El agujero circular parece más como para sujetar la cinta de demolición.

Noten el ángulo en el que pone la cinta.

Si lo queres ver en video, la secuencia de fotos está más o menos a la mitad de este: 

YouTube - Zeitgeist - The Movie: World Trade Center (Part 2 of 4)

Y ya que estamos, otro punto de vista (no se ilusionen con la foto que es solo la portada):
YouTube - The Twin Towers - The World Trade Center - A Theory

Y querés saber lo que pasó con el Dr. Steven Jones ? Ese canoso que aparece al final del video.

De la wiki: 
Steven Earl Jones is an American physicist. For most of his career, Jones was known mainly for his work on muon-catalyzed fusion. In the fall of 2006, amid controversy surrounding his work on the collapse of the World Trade Center, _he was relieved of his teaching duties_ and placed on paid leave from Brigham Young University. On October 20, 2006, he announced his retirement. He holds that the World Trade Center was destroyed by controlled demolition during the September 11 attacks.

Traducción: 
Steven Earl Jones es un físico norteamericano. Durante la mayor parte de su carrera, Jones era conocido principalmente por su trabajo sobre fusión catalizada por muones. A finales de 2006, en medio de la polémica sobre su trabajo en el colapso de la World Trade Center, _fue relevado de sus tareas docentes_ y colocado con vacaciones pagadas en la Brigham Young University. El 20 de octubre de 2006 anunció su retiro. Él sostiene que el World Trade Center fue destruido por demolición controlada durante los ataques del 11 de septiembre.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2008)

En todas estas 'investigaciones' siempre se sigue el mismo patron:
- Se arma una lista de sucesos extraños (aca son las columnas, el metal fundido,la velocidad de derrumbe, la construccion que 'debia' resistir, etc)
- Esos sucesos son analizados por 'expertos' en el area tapados de titulos. Curiosamente, tambien son expertos en marketing ;-) .
- El estudio de los 'expertos' concluye que esos sucesos no pudieron ocurrir bajo esas circunstancias.
- El analisis sobre si la hipotesis sugerida es viable siempre brilla por su ausencia. En este caso su muestran unas explosiones en diferentes pisos  como 'prueba' y se pasa por alto que tan chicas y tan separadas no sirven de nada.
- El informe concluye sin asegurar nada, solamente se limita a poner cosas en tela de juicio induciendo las conclusiones. Asi no tiene que 'demostrar' sus hipotesis y  tiene mas llegada (el lector siente inteligente porque 'se dio cuenta'). 
Y este caso en particular  para cubrirse de algun juicio millonario por acusar sin pruebas (sobre todo en USA)



Este patron lo encontras en las investigaciones mas variadas, como la negacion de la llegada a la luna, los ovnis, el chupacabras, las piramides de Egipto...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 22, 2008)

todo esto me hace acordar a pearl harbor, alejandro, me hiciste emocionar con la portada del segundo video. saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> En todas estas 'investigaciones' siempre se sigue el mismo patron:
> - Se arma una lista de sucesos extraños (aca son las columnas, el metal fundido, la velocidad de derrumbe, la construccion que 'debia' resistir, etc)
> - Esos sucesos son analizados por 'expertos' en el area tapados de titulos. Curiosamente, tambien son expertos en marketing ;-) .
> - El estudio de los 'expertos' concluye que esos sucesos no pudieron ocurrir bajo esas circunstancias.
> ...


*Ese pseudo-análisis es realmente lamentable.*

¿ Y qué sabés vos de investigación ? 
Si mal no recuerdo, en otro hilo, demostraste que las sillas de cuatro patas no pueden existir: 


			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Con mas de tres puntos de apoyo ya es un problema hiperestatico.  Asumiendo rigidez infinita en la base no hay solucion.


Pero en el mundo real, el infinito no existe. 

No sé cuáles son "todas estas 'investigaciones' " que referís al principio.
¿ Cómo debería ser una investigación para que el escéptico nº 1 (yo) pueda creerle ?
¿ A quién habría que preguntarle acerca de cuestiones técnicas ? ¿ Al portero del edificio, o a un tipo que vive de eso después de un doctorado de 5 años en el tema ? 
Además, las evidencias, o pruebas, o como les quieras llamar, están a la vista de todo el mundo. 
Todos pueden refutar. Y existiendo internet es medio difícil taparle la boca a alguien. 

En la sociedad yanqui el marketting se mama desde la cuna (el que no, es inmigrante).
Para vos basta ser profesional para ser mentiroso (excusa típica de un resentido que no tiene título de nada). 
Y como los profesionales no saben nada, o están vendidos: resulta que el único entendido que nos queda sos vos ! *Y eso ¿ no es marketting ? *
O somos de los lectores que nos sentimos inteligentes porque 'no nos tragamos el cuento'. 

Todo es interés y negocio, sí. 
Pero, pareciera que ganan más los que cuentan historias que los que usan el incidente como prueba de que fue Fulanito, y entonces arrasan aquí, invaden allá, etc. 

También veo que cambiamos de técnica para desacreditar argumentaciones. 
Antes destripábamos las frases, separándolas y sacándolas de contexto para que se diluya el significado. 
Ahora ponemos algunas palabras entre comillas para ridiculizarlas. Al final inferimos relaciones no aludidas en el texto con temas "excomulgados" de la ciencia, como los ovnis, egipto y el chupacabras. 
O sea que, finalmente el que escribe es "culpable", no ya por lo que dice sino por lo que *sospechamos que pensó* al redactar. 
Esa estrategia también sigue un patrón, que algunos llaman *"embarrar la cancha". *
Típico de alguien criado en un ambiente extremadamente represivo. 
Un reformatorio ? Un convento de curas ? Un padre jodido ?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 22, 2008)

uhhh yo vi varios videos del fraude de las torres, del avion contra el pentagono, JFK, Ovnis, de las bombas nucleares en malvinas .  hasta del chupacabras...jajaja

   Ya no se a quien creerle, unos y otros ponen a ingenieros, arquitectos cientificos, y se arma un merengue.

   Lo unico que de lo que estoy seguro, es que se tiraron las torres, rompieron un poco el pentagono,  le echaron la culpa en cuestion de segundos al barbudo este, y "Todabia lo estan buscando" jajaja esa no me la creo. En fin  
  EEUU a raiz de eso le mojo la oreja a todo el mundo(estan con migo o en mi contra). Se cansaron de tirar bombas y matar gente en Irak, Afganistan, sigue en su lista Pakistan, Corea y porque no decirlo Rusia, Cuba, Venesuela, Brasil.

  Ojo con esto no digo que Bin laden no sea un terrorista HdP, ni que Husein otro HdP mas, o que este deacuerdo que paises peligrosamente inestables deban tener bombas nucleares, o que un demente este a cargo de un pais y piense que esta jugando al TEG.

  Pero casualmente le vino como anillo al dedo.
  Aca en cordoba hicieron volar rio tercero, para tapar las ventas de armas del turco  garca, imaginate lo que se puede hacer, por intereces IMPERIALISTAS.

En fin como dijo Mr. Sherar, quien es dueño de la verdad... Saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

Justamente, y yo al principio dije que le tengo mas miedo a eso, que a los científicos cuando le pifian en una cuentita en el LHC. Otro poco de solidaridad corporativa, que le dicen.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2008)

en lo que se refiere a "las investigaciones" que se hicieron recuerden que :

la CIA o bush acordono todo el lugar, asiq ue las investigaciones que se hciieron fueron solo las "oficiales" , no podia pasar un grupo de ingenieros con el carnet del coelgio de ingenieros y diciiendo que "tenian dudas " que querian investigar.

por que los agarran del forro del culo y los llevan a guantanamo, NO SE OLVIDEN de nuevo que se hizo la famosa "ley patriotica" algo muy parecido a la dictadura de aca:
si no pensas como yo "desapareces" por que sos enemigo.

asi que , creo que es RIDICULO el querer simplemente hablar de investigacion o de transparencia o de honestidad en ese tema y en esa zona del mundo.

lei por ahi que , para semejande crimen el lugar fue "limpiado" muy rapidamente y las partes, escombros y demas llevados a desguace hace rato.

en fin, aqui no paso nada, la bruja es quien ya dije asi que a buscarla y quemarla en la hoguera......
y se acabo........lo digo yo que soy menem...perdon bush.

EDIT: recien veo el video que pusiste alejandro.....mi PC anda lenta pero no pude evitar hacer click en esas tetas  ops: ..........es IMPRESIONANTE lo claro, la comparacion y lo contundente.
y me recordo que del lado del gobierno no vi para nada estudios y documentacion de lo que encontraron, por que como ya dijimos solo ellos tuvieron acceso a la zona cero , a la totalidad de los videos (se que confiscaron muchos) , etc, etc .....y ? 
donde estan las claras explicaciones al pueblo ?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...Si mal no recuerdo, en otro hilo, demostraste que las sillas de cuatro patas no pueden existir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- Esa frase no demuestra que las sillas no puedan existir. Una lectura sobre estatica te ayudaria a entenderla.
- La diferencia entre las reacciones en los apoyos entre una silla de 4 patas y un banquito de 3 es conocida por cualquiera que se siente donde el piso esta levemente desparejo.  Y sabe que se soluciona o al menos se disminuye poniendo regatones (se esta agregando un elemento elastico). 



> ¿ Cómo debería ser una investigación para que el escéptico nº 1 (yo) pueda creerle ?


? ? ? Vos de esceptico no tenes nada.  
Un esceptico se fija si la propuesta tiene asidero, aunque como debido a su posicion de simple observador la información siempre le llegara a traves de los mass-media ( == incompleto ) jamas podra tener certezas.  
Un esceptico lo primero que descarta son las falacias como "Non sequitur" (la conclusion no se deduce de las premisas) , "de autoridad" (se da por cierta la afirmacion porque la dijo alguien con prestigio, aunque no tengamos NPI quien es)   o  "de ignorancia" (algo es cierto porque no se probo que es falso). 




> ¿ A quién habría que preguntarle acerca de cuestiones técnicas ? ¿ Al portero del edificio, o a un tipo que vive de eso después de un doctorado de 5 años en el tema ?


Una persona que se dedique a ese tipo demoliciones seria mas apropiado que un especialista en "fusión catalizada por muones".



> Además, las evidencias, o pruebas, o como les quieras llamar, están a la vista de todo el mundo.
> Todos pueden refutar. Y existiendo internet es medio difícil taparle la boca a alguien.


En menor cantidad y del mismo rigor que las de ovnis.



> En la sociedad yanqui el marketting se mama desde la cuna (el que no, es inmigrante).
> Para vos basta ser profesional para ser mentiroso (excusa típica de un resentido que no tiene título de nada).
> Y como los profesionales no saben nada, o están vendidos: resulta que el único entendido que nos queda sos vos ! *Y eso ¿ no es marketting ? *
> O somos de los lectores que nos sentimos inteligentes porque 'no nos tragamos el cuento'.


Falacia "Ad hominem".  Se ataca a la persona y se considera que asi se refuta el argumento.



> Todo es interés y negocio, sí.
> Pero, pareciera que ganan más los que cuentan historias que los que usan el incidente como prueba de que fue Fulanito, y entonces arrasan aquí, invaden allá, etc.


Aca el que no corre vuela. Ocurre un hecho (no importa si es una tragedia terrible) y aquellos que pueden usarlo en beneficio propio lo hacen.  Unos vendiendo libros, otros vendiendo noticias y otros justificando la invasion de paises.



> También veo que cambiamos de técnica para desacreditar argumentaciones.
> Antes destripábamos las frases, separándolas y sacándolas de contexto para que se diluya el significado.
> Ahora ponemos algunas palabras entre comillas para ridiculizarlas. Al final inferimos relaciones no aludidas en el texto con temas "excomulgados" de la ciencia, como los ovnis, egipto y el chupacabras.
> O sea que, finalmente el que escribe es "culpable", no ya por lo que dice sino por lo que *sospechamos que pensó* al redactar.
> ...


Te agradeceria que cuando tus descargos sean "ad hominem" lo hagas por mensajes privados, porque son largos, pesados y sin elementos de interes general.


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

Sory: en la medida que digo "típico" no hay alusiones personales. Al que le calce el zapato ... 

Respecto al "entendido" del Dr. Jones: Su tema de investigación no lo hacía neófito en todas las otras áreas 
de la Física. Así también la pagó con la carrera. Por qué habría alguien retirarse cuando le están pagando vacaciones vitalicias sin pedirle que haga siquiera docencia?  La presión debe haber sido bastante grande. 
Y si no sabe lo que dice, por qué callarlo ? 

Por más jodidos que sean, en este país del norte que nos ocupa, tienen bien claro lo que es la inteligencia. 
Todos los empleados de sus "agencias" tienen un posgrado en ciencias duras, y es muy común que sea en Física. 
Esto vale hasta para los empleados de las embajadas. En el año 1996, cuando fui a un congreso de fisica en Boston, llevando un trabajo sobre confinamiento magnético (que tiene aplicaciones en fusión nuclear) el tipo que me firmó la visa en la embajada de EEUU en Argentina, me empezó a preguntar detalles muy puntuales. Nada que un taradito, acomodado políticamente, pudiera hacer. 

PD: Acá, si se ve un doctor en Física por la calle (o en un foro) se le tira un tomatazo, para mostrar lo vivo que se es, al grito de: "si se me pone a tiro debe ser un nabo", o "si vive a la vuelta de mi casa, no debe ser muy inteligente". 
Perdón por el chascarrillo, pero es para distender un poco este ambiente pesado que se ha ido conformando. 
Vuelvo a mi motor y a mi lasercito. 

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...Respecto al "entendido" del Dr. Jones: Su tema de investigación no lo hacía neófito en todas las otras áreas
> de la Física. Así también la pagó con la carrera. Por qué habría alguien retirarse cuando le están pagando vacaciones vitalicias sin pedirle que haga siquiera docencia?  La presión debe haber sido bastante grande.
> Y si no sabe lo que dice, por qué callarlo ?


Si el tipo sugiere que fue una demolicion controlada porque afirma que se encontro esto y aquello, lo que menos interesa son sus 'laureles' y por que lo rajaron. Lo que interesa es si la hipotesis es consistente.

Es decir: 
- Cuanto explosivo habria hecho falta? Esta de acuerdo con los rastros encontrados?
- Como debieron colocarse para asegurar la caida de las torres? Esta de acuerdo con lo que se observa?
- Ayudan en la demolicion unas explosiones aisladas cuando la torre YA se esta cayendo?

Nada parecido a esto se analiza en el video.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2008)

mas alla y dejandola de lado a la cosa personal y volviendo al tema:

hace mucho lei que cuando la duda es basica, o cuando los motivos son sencillos y basicos no hace falta hilar fino o ir a buscar respuesta en cosas profundas.

yo he puesto cosas basicas y los videos tambien lo son.
EEUU suele ir y meter eterceros para ver si hay armas o para verificar si tales elecciones son o no honestas.

como ya dije el lugar del atentado fue cerrado, no creo que haya sido investigado por naciones neutrales del primer mundo, esta fue la escena de un crimen, un genocidio y ......digamos que uno de los acusados actuo de unico investigador.
algo mas que ridiculo.

el video /comparacion del incendio del hotel de españa y tantos otros datos son mas que obvios, y se hubiese podido efectuar una investigacion mas minucioasa, digamos que con el microscopio SI HUBIESEN DEJADO PASAR, pero no.

esto es como lo del crimen del cowntry ,,,,esa señora.......no recuerdo que la encontraron en la bañera lso familiares........la señora belsulse o algo asi.
todos los familiares eran culpables o complices y si los dejaban cremaban el cuerpo enseguida.

hay obviedades que hacen que no sea necesario irse mas lejos, cuanlquier presidente con un poco de verguenza y con poca impunidad hubiese actuado en forma un poquitin transparente.

saber?
no lo bamos a saber, como que no lo va a decir bush llorando y pidiendo perdon, como que los peones siervos del siglo XV no iban a saber los detalles de las intimidades que habian en la recamara del castillo.

que para ser el siglo XX es una verguenza ..........yo que se, cada quien es libre de opinar loque quiera.

no pudieron ocultar muchisimas cosas, no pudieron hacer nada como el sus peliculas, creo que lo triste es que estuvo involucrado en la muerte de miles de personas y luego miles mas en guerras que armo un individuo que recuerdo y lo simbolizo con una imagen:
esa imagen de cuando le informaciónrmaron que aviones estaban atacando a las torres , y el estaba en una escuela , haciendo "cara de gil" en una entrevista, al lado de una nena leyendole..............con el libro al revez.


es deprimente que semejante persona nos tenga de hijos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2008)

mas alla y dejandola de lado a la cosa personal y volviendo al tema:

hace mucho lei que cuando la duda es basica, o cuando los motivos son sencillos y basicos no hace falta hilar fino o ir a buscar respuesta en cosas profundas.

yo he puesto cosas basicas y los videos tambien lo son.
EEUU suele ir y meter eterceros para ver si hay armas o para verificar si tales elecciones son o no honestas.

como ya dije el lugar del atentado fue cerrado, no creo que haya sido investigado por naciones neutrales del primer mundo, esta fue la escena de un crimen, un genocidio y ......digamos que uno de los acusados actuo de unico investigador.
algo mas que ridiculo.

el video /comparacion del incendio del hotel de españa y tantos otros datos son mas que obvios, y se hubiese podido efectuar una investigacion mas minucioasa, digamos que con el microscopio SI HUBIESEN DEJADO PASAR, pero no.

esto es como lo del crimen del cowntry ,,,,esa señora.......no recuerdo que la encontraron en la bañera lso familiares........la señora belsulse o algo asi.
todos los familiares eran culpables o complices y si los dejaban cremaban el cuerpo enseguida.

hay obviedades que hacen que no sea necesario irse mas lejos, cuanlquier presidente con un poco de verguenza y con poca impunidad hubiese actuado en forma un poquitin transparente.

saber?
no lo bamos a saber, como que no lo va a decir bush llorando y pidiendo perdon, como que los peones siervos del siglo XV no iban a saber los detalles de las intimidades que habian en la recamara del castillo.

que para ser el siglo XX es una verguenza ..........yo que se, cada quien es libre de opinar loque quiera.

no pudieron ocultar muchisimas cosas, no pudieron hacer nada como el sus peliculas, creo que lo triste es que estuvo involucrado en la muerte de miles de personas y luego miles mas en guerras que armo un individuo que recuerdo y lo simbolizo con una imagen:
esa imagen de cuando le informaciónrmaron que aviones estaban atacando a las torres , y el estaba en una escuela , haciendo "cara de gil" en una entrevista, al lado de una nena leyendole..............con el libro al revez.


es deprimente que semejante persona nos tenga de hijos.


----------



## juanma (Sep 22, 2008)

Por el titulo, no pense que se hablase sobre esto.

No dudo de que EEUU haya planeado, recuerden que en plena crisis de los misiles con la URSS/Cuba, los EEUU planearon un "ataque cubano" en suelo norteamericano, de manera de tener el apoyo del pueblo (algo muuuy importante) y por lo tanto un JUSTIFICATIVO valido para la invasion a Cuba.
Otro ejemplo, EEUU sabia del ataque a Pearl Harbor en la 2da Guerra Mundial, habian desifrado el codigo Purpura japones. Con ese ataque, nuevamente EEUU tuvieron el APOYO del pueblo norteamericano para la Guerra Europea, y todo su poder industrial fue puesto al servicio de la industria belica.

Creo que en este caso, el plan se realizo.
Miren las fotos de los aviones del 11S desde abajo:

http://thebiggestsecretpict.online.fr/nwo.htm











O la explosion antes del choque:





O en el Pentagono, donde definitivamente no choco ningun avion:





Y muchos etc mas.
La historia de EEUU esta llena de encubrimientos (desde robar un submarino atomico hundido a la URSS o lo del 11S o de estar involucrado en golpes de estados...)

No soy de esos paranoicos que hablan sobre una red de cospiracion mundial o de un orden mundial, en el que cada individuo es vigilado, pero si estoy convencido de que la historia que nos cuentan dista mucho de lo real.

*En una guerra, al primer victima es la verdad*
*La historia la escriben los ganadores*

Son frases muy reales. Con los incontables servicios de Inteligencia de EEUU (CIA, FBI, NSA, etc) mas los extranjeros (MOSSAD israeli, MI4 ingles, SIDE argentina    )no pudieron anticipar nada?  

Es un tema delicado tambien, no olvidemos los muertos en esa masacre, pero tampoco olvidemos los miles de muertos irakies/afganos producto de la Guerra. Me cuesta convencerme que el propio gobierno norteamericano haya "aprobado" la muerte de tantas personas, pero no olvidemos: *El fin justifica los medios*
La dictadura en nuestro pais es un triste ejemplo.

Las cosas no se dan porque si en estos tiempos.


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ... Lo que interesa es si la hipotesis es consistente.
> 
> Es decir:
> - Cuanto explosivo habria hecho falta? Esta de acuerdo con los rastros encontrados?
> ...



Justamente lo raro es que no haya una versión oficial de los análisis hechos sobrea las pruebas, tan difundido como estos videos domésticos.
En principio, a mí me interesa que *todo* cierre. No solo las cuentas de ingeniería, la cantidad de explosivos, etc.  Hasta si el tipo transpira cuando habla, si le tiemblan las manos, si le tiembla la voz, o la respiración, me fijo. El grado de instrucción del tipo que opina es UN parámetro, no es EL parámetro. 
Es como cuando analizás una versión periodística. Qué hacés ? te preguntás si la fuente es "confiable". 
Y qué prueba eso ? Nada. Solo es una referencia. 

El balance energético de un experimenteo planificado en laboratorio ya es de por sí difícil de hacer. 
Pedir lo mismo en este caso es casi como pedir una confesión firmada del tipo que dio la orden. 

Explosiones aisladas ? Eso es lo que se ve desde afuera. Las vigas en cuestión estaban más adentro. 
Sí, es cierto, las torres YA se estaban cayendo. ¿ No sería porque YA las estaban dinamitando ? 
Varios tipos hablan de explosiones que se oyeron desde antes de que los impactara el primer avión. 
Se escuchan las explosiones en la calle mientras los bomberos hablan entre ellos. 
¿ Te parece que los bomberos estaban de acuerdo con tapar el asunto ? Murieron unos cuantos ese día. 
Por lo menos, si todo eso que se ve y escucha fue un montaje, y los tipos eran actores pagados, el clip les salió bárbaro. 

En el video de Madrid, un edificio más chico ardió durante 24 hs y no se cayó. Ese sí fue quemado, no dinamitado. Al menos me mueve a duda el hecho de que estos dos, mucho más grandes, se cayeran con diferencia de algunos minutos entre uno y otro. Incluso un tercero, que no recibió el impacto de ningun avión. 
Demasiada precisión para unos tipos que secuestran aviones armados solo con "cutters". Esa sí fue buena! 

En fin: no tomo los videos como prueba absoluta de nada. Solo me parece que hay demasiados elementos apuntando en una misma dirección. Pero esa es mi subjetivísima impresión. 
La misma subjetividad del día que ocurrió todo, hace 8 años. Antes de ver estos videos. 
Y en aquél momento me vino a la cabeza exactamente la misma idea que a "zeta_bola_1": Pearl Harbor. 

Ahora sí, saludos.


----------



## juanma (Abr 4, 2009)

Un excelente documental sobre el 11S   *911 Mysteries*

Antes de verlo: 
1- vallan antes al baño y terminen todo lo que tengan que hacer
2- preparense algo para tomar (mates, cafe, etc) o comer (pop corn, galletitas, etc)
3- mirenlo completo antes de decir nada

Dura 90min, pero lo valen de principio a fin.
Verlo en pantalla completa es obligado.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 4, 2009)

voy a mirar TODO tranquilo .

pero ya les puedo ir diciendo algo :

HA PASADO TIEMPO Y EL TIEMPO ACLARA LAS COSAS:

se han incendiado edificios en china o japon , uno hace poco que ardio como la gran siete, tambien uno en españa de oficinas que ardio como la reputa madre.

y ninguno se cayo , ninguno sufrio daño de ese tipo .

ninguno .
ninguno .

un planeta, muchas ciudades, accidetne ssiempr ehay .
las cosas el tiempo las aclara solas.
queda la estructura, toda, pero no se caen.

no y no.
sino vayan anotando en los proximos años los edeificios que se queman en el mundo.
alli no se cayo uno .

se cayeron las 2 torres.
y los de al lado .

y no es que cedio una parte de la estructura, todos como un documental de demoliciones.

y luego la investigacion ?
que cuando se cae un avion dejan todo como esta y investigan varios hasta dar con la verdad ? por que se supone que los colegios de ingenieros querrian descubrir "los defectos " que hicieron que esos edificios hayan caido.
digo , para hacer en el futuro edificios mas seguros.

bueno, mejor me cayo a ver si termino en guantanamo.


----------



## juanma (Abr 5, 2009)

Amigo Fernandob, por algo digo de ver el documental antes que nada.

Esta explicado el tema de que por un golpe asi las torres no podian caer, o que caen en un tiempo equivalente a caida libre, o que se escuchan *explosiones* (comentado por testigos y programas de tv), o de porque cae el edificio 7 del complejo cuando solamente le caen escombros, sin contar que con la destruccion de ese edificio, se perdieron muchos casos de estafas empresariales (ENRON por ej), y muchos etc.

Vuelvo a repetir, mirenlo completo, es muy claro y abarca varios aspectos

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 5, 2009)

si, los vi todos.

es increible.
no solo es increible esos documentales y lo que paso , es increible que hoy dia bush siga suelto.
con tantas dudas deberia estar por lo menos con prision domiciliaria y siendo investigado.

da miedo el pensar que gente asi maneja el mundo , ¿¿¿ que los detiene si el dia de mañana quieren hacer algo peor a nivel global ?

nada.


----------



## juanma (Abr 5, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> da miedo el pensar que gente asi maneja el mundo , ¿¿¿ que los detiene si el dia de mañana quieren hacer algo peor a nivel global ?


Lo que me preocupa es la impunidad con la que lo hacen y que la gente no quiera interesarse o que lo medios de comunicacion masivos no muestren lo que deben mostrar.

La idea de que gran parte de las teorias conspirativas sean validas es algo no muy feliz, no por la teoria en si, sino por las consecuencias de las mismas.

En fin, saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 5, 2009)

aca no volaron unas torres. 

Volaron una ciudad. se llamaba Rio tercero.  El el patilla sigue suelto , sentado en un comodo sillon,...

En fin ...

PD: Nunca jugaron al valetodo.


----------



## nelsonm (Abr 10, 2009)

Aca encontre algo tratando de explicar lo de la viga (en el medio de la pagina)
http://natsufan.livejournal.com


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2009)

hola, mira , yo me tomo con cautela todos lso comentarios, lso de este español y los del otro lado.

lo que si me tomo con mas seriedad es todo lo que escuche y lei *de INGENIEROS Y ARQUITECTOS que dicen que no fue normal lo que paso, como cayeron las torres y eso.*
si es de medicina escucho a un medico.


ahora si voy a pensar que en la TV en noticieros y documentales pusieron a tipos cualquiera con saco y corbata y los hicieron pasar por ingenieros de empresas grandes.
o que las grandes cadenas de noticias armaron el tema de que colegios y agrupaciones de ingenieros denunciaron.-..................................

y ............si no creo en nada..........me voy a dormir, quizas hasta es mentira que las torres gemelas se cayeron, quizas ni gemelas eran, cada una tuvo un padre distinto


----------



## asherar (Abr 18, 2009)

Estaba viendo una película (Enemigo Público) y de repente me aparece esto:
Después dicen que uno es paranoico !


----------



## electrodan (Abr 18, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Estaba viendo una película (Enemigo Público) y de repente me aparece esto:
> Después dicen que uno es paranoico !


   
Que fue eso?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Estaba viendo una película (Enemigo Público) y de repente me aparece esto:
> Después dicen que uno es paranoico !




   que bueno que soy ingeniero......  ops:


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2009)

Me quemaron la cabeza.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 19, 2009)

Si un tipo con esas pintas viene a mi casa preguntando por mi le diré que soy heladero.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Los norteamericanos conspiran contra nosotros?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ! por que no viste lo que le hacen a los ingenieros  !


----------



## unleased! (Abr 19, 2009)

Si quitamos la palabra que está entre "Consigue" y "técnicos" queda aún mas paranoico  
Que tal si reclamamos daños y perjuicios?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prefiero quedarme con la duda... .


----------



## asherar (Abr 19, 2009)

No les cuento el final, pero quédense tranquilos que, al menos 
en la película, los dos técnicos son los únicos que quedan vivos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> No les cuento el final, pero quédense tranquilos que, al menos
> en la película, los dos técnicos son los únicos que quedan vivos.




 ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: Que malo que soy ingeniero....


----------



## electrodan (Abr 19, 2009)

Fijo que voy a ver esa película.


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Alejandro Sherar dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

¿al final no se salvava el negro (para variar en una peli americana)?


----------

